# os / aos



## bleb

Como é correto?
Permitir _os_ usuários....,  ou Permitir _aos_ usuários...


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Depende do contexto, acho eu:

Não permitiremos os usuários _spamers_.
Não permitiremos aos usuários fazer _spam_.

Saudações.


----------



## bleb

Gracias Giorgio! Estas preposiciones me vuelven loca y no termino de entender la regla, que es diferente al Español.
Saludos desde Argentina!


----------



## Outsider

La preposición "a" solo se usa, normalmente, antes del objeto indirecto. No se usa antes del objeto directo.


----------



## bleb

Perdón, ¿podrías darme algún ejemplo? No estoy segura de haber entendido. Gracias,


----------



## willy2008

bleb said:


> Como é correto?
> Permitir _os_ usuários...., ou Permitir _aos_ usuários...


 Es depende lo que quieras poner os(los) aos(a los)


----------



## jumpita

as duas situações são possíveis...depende da frase. Terá que nos dar a frase completa se quiser mais ajuda.


----------



## Outsider

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Não permitiremos os usuários _spamers_.


Verbo: não permitiremos
objecto directo: os usuários _spammers_  sem "a"



Giorgio Lontano said:


> Não permitiremos aos usuários fazer _spam_.


Verbo: não permitiremos
objecto directo: fazer _spam_  sem "a"
objecto indirecto: aos usuários  com "a"


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Verbo: não permitiremos
> objecto directo: os usuários _spammers_  sem "a"
> 
> Verbo: não permitiremos
> objecto directo: fazer _spam_  sem "a"
> objecto indirecto: aos usuários  com "a"


Estaria incorreto dizer: "*Não permitiremos os usuários a fazer spam.*" ?


----------



## Outsider

Soa-me um bocado estranho...


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> Soa-me um bocado estranho...


 
Também a mim, mas já seria possível se em vez de '_permitir_' usassemos '_autorizar_': "_Não autorizaremos os usuários a fazer spam."_


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Devo aclarar que também a mim soa estranho, mas pensei que talvez estivesse gramaticalmente correcta, se usássemos o seguinte raciocínio:
1. Quem permite, permite alguma a alguém; OU
2. Quem permite, permite alguém a (fazer) alguma coisa.

Por isso, acabei ficando na dúvida.

Êta idiomazinho complicado, sô !!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Êta idiomazinho complicado, sô !!


 
Você vai ter que traduzir isso para mim! 
 
Saudações.


----------



## Espinharas

Olá, 
penso que Ricardo Tavares está na linha correta.
O verbo permitir, neste caso, pede complemento direto e indireto preposicionado:
Ex: O diretor permitiu a saída ao aluno.
Quanto à questão do uso da preposição "a", há casos em que ela é usada, mesmo sem ser complemento indireto.
Ex: Amar a Deus sobre todas as coisas (Deus é complemento direto: quem?)

Assim, na pergunta de Bleb, o correto seria:
Isto não é permitido aos usuários.
Não são permitidos spamers aos usuários.
O técnico permitiu a mudança de aparelho aos usuários.
Abraços.


----------



## Outsider

Espinharas said:


> Quanto à questão do uso da preposição "a", há casos em que ela é usada, mesmo sem ser complemento indireto.
> Ex: Amar a Deus sobre todas as coisas (Deus é complemento direto: quem?)


Sim, mas só em casos muito especiais. "Amar a Deus sobre todas as coisas" é linguagem cuidada.


----------



## Espinharas

Encontrei umas coisas que parecem interessantes


O *objeto direto* pode ser precedido de preposição:
Quando tem como núcleo nome personativo:
Judas traiu a Jesus.
Na escola aprendia-se a amar a Deus e à Pátria.
Estimo a Leandro, meu sobrinho.​   2. Quando se constitui de *pronome pessoal tônico *(neste caso, obrigatoriamente) ou dos pronomes *todos, quem, outro, ninguém*:

O benefício atingiu a nós e não a vocês. [Compare: O benefício nos atingiu.]
Não amou a ninguém; quis a todos; desejou a quem desdenhava.
As mulheres dev iam apoiar não só a mim mas a outras mulheres

3. Quando é objeto direto o numeral *ambos*:​A chuva molhou a ambas.

​


----------



## Espinharas

Ainda há o caso 
a. de construções paralelas, quando não se repete o verbo: 
Senhor diretor, devo avisá-lo e aos seus funcionários que o projeto está pronto.

b. E com o objeto direto antecipado: 

Assim: "Ao mestre ninguém iludirá" (mas "Ninguém iludirá o mestre"). Nesse caso, a frase ganha em clareza.

​


----------



## Carfer

Espinharas said:


> Olá,
> penso que Ricardo Tavares está na linha correta.
> O verbo permitir, neste caso, pede complemento direto e indireto preposicionado:
> Ex: O diretor permitiu a saída ao aluno.


 
Sem dúvida, mas não é esse o caso que o Ricardo suscitou. A hipótese que ele pôs é _'permitir *a* fazer' (_"_Não permitiremos os usuários a fazer spam_.") _,_ caso em que o correcto será, salvo melhor opinião, _'permitir fazer'._


----------



## brasileirinho

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Você vai ter que traduzir isso para mim!
> 
> Saudações.


 
"Êta, idiomazinho complicado, sô"

'Êta' e 'sô' são para enfatizar a frase, que no caso seria: "Que idioma complicado!"

Na verdade não tenho ideia alguma se 'êta' e 'sô' possuem tradução, nem mesmo sei te falar o que querem dizer exatamente...
Será que ajudei? =)


----------



## Espinharas

Carfer said:


> Sem dúvida, mas não é esse o caso que o Ricardo suscitou. A hipótese que ele pôs é _'permitir *a* fazer' (_"_Não permitiremos os usuários a fazer spam_.") _,_ caso em que o correcto será, salvo melhor opinião, _'permitir fazer'._


 
Oi, Carfer.
Desculpe se não me fiz compreender corretamente.
Mas, seguindo a mesma lógica, 
o correto seria: 
"Não permitiremos aos usuários fazer _spam_".


----------



## KHALIFAH

É verdade. Eu ja fiquei com a mesma dúvida de Ricardo Tavares no thread #9. Não seria melhor: Não permitiremos aos usuários fazerem _Spam?_


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

brasileirinho said:


> "Êta, idiomazinho complicado, sô"
> 
> 'Êta' e 'sô' são para enfatizar a frase, que no caso seria: "Que idioma complicado!"
> 
> Na verdade não tenho ideia alguma se 'êta' e 'sô' possuem tradução, nem mesmo sei te falar o que querem dizer exatamente...
> Será que ajudei? =)


 
Grato. Ajudou sim.
 
Abri um novo fio (clique aqui) para maiores explicações. 
 
Até logo.


----------



## bleb

Um exemplo: "Incentivar a participaçâo e orientar os alunos ao longo de todo o curso"... 
¿É correto?


----------



## Carfer

Espinharas said:


> Oi, Carfer.
> Desculpe se não me fiz compreender corretamente.
> Mas, seguindo a mesma lógica,
> o correto seria:
> "Não permitiremos aos usuários fazer _spam_".


 

Absolutamente! Eu deveria ter tido o cuidado de reescrever a totalidade da frase como entendia que era correcta (ou seja, como você agora sugere) em vez de me ter limitado a apontar para o verbo.


----------

